
These Aren’t the Patent Remedies You’re Looking for (No, Really) - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/12/these-arent-patent-remedies-youre-looking-no-really
======
sharemywin
Seems to me like NPEs shouldn't be awarded extra damages for someone bringing
the actual thing to market and unknowingly using a patent. Maybe we can call
it Bob's Law. on a side note it would be pretty cool if you could just post an
idea on a forum and if enough people agreed it became a law.

